# Leistungsschütz



## Arbeiter2011 (8 Juni 2011)

Wir installieren zur Zeit einen Schaltschrank welche nur zum schalten für Heizelementen gedacht ist. Diese haben eione Leistung von 180kW, also habe ich die Stromaufnahe berechnet um das Leistungsschütz zu bestimmen. Also Strom von etwa 260A, als ich bei einem Namenhaften Hersteller angerufen habe haben sie mir ein Leistungsschütz empfohlen welches für max 250A gebaut ist. Da es Heizelemente sind welche geschalten werden währe dieses völlig ausreichend, Nun meine Frage warum??? Und währe es nicht besser ein größeres zu wählen um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein zwecks VDE usw??

mfg​


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 Juni 2011)

Bei der Auswahl des Schaltgeräts muss immer beachtet werden, welche Art von Last damit geschaltet wird. Je nach Lastart kann ein Schütz unterschiedliche Leistungen schalten. Vielleicht ist es da zu Mißverständnissen gekommen. Grundsätzlich würde ich dann aber kein kleineres Schütz nehmen.
In meiner Ausbildung habe ich so eine Anwendung mit Messerschützen gesehen. Da konnte man sehr gut die Kontakte sehen und diese dann auch einfach tauschen. Das war sehr wartungsfreundlich 
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das noch Stand der Technik ist...


----------



## tnt369 (8 Juni 2011)

eine heizung stellt im normalfall eine ohmsche last (widerstand) dar.

schütze sind aber in der regel auf induktivitäten ausgelegt.
bei ohmschen lasten können sie höhere leistungen schalten.

die empfehlung des hersteller dürfte also in diesem fall ok sein.


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (8 Juni 2011)

Hm hört sich verständlich an, gibts da irgendwie ne Faustformel z.B. Schütz 100kW AC3 (Motoren) können aber 120kW AC1 (Heizelemente)schalten oder so was in der Art??


----------



## o.s.t. (8 Juni 2011)

Arbeiter2011 schrieb:


> Hm hört sich verständlich an, gibts da irgendwie ne Faustformel z.B. Schütz 100kW AC3 (Motoren) können aber 120kW AC1 (Heizelemente)schalten oder so was in der Art??


Schau mal hier auf Seite 5.28ff, da siehst du schön die Schaltleistungen bei AC-1, AC-3, AC-4 in kW und in Amp.
http://de.ecat.moeller.net/flip-cat/?edition=HPLTE
(einfach unten im Seitenfeld *5.28 *eingeben)

Auf Seite 5.14 eine Gesamtübersicht

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## rheumakay (9 Juni 2011)

hallo
hast du dich schon mit den schützen fest gelegt ??
wie oft wird denn geschaltet?
da gibt es doch mittlerweile schöne elektr. starter z.B. Moeller oder AEG
nur mal ne Überlegung (Verschleiß,Wartung usw.)


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (9 Juni 2011)

Ja schon festgelegt wird höchsten 1-2 mal am Tag geschalten


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Juni 2011)

Mit 180 kW "volle Pulle" kann man schon ordentlich was Heizen. Ohne jetzt die Anwendung zu kennen, da klingt 1-2 mal am Tag erstmal wenig. Wird die Temperatur denn nicht geregelt?


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (11 Juni 2011)

1-2 mal am Tag war etwas untertrieben aber auf keinen Fall ist es so das man ein AC3 bräuchte.


----------

